# Just joined the Anabolic group



## NeoPT (Jul 17, 2013)

First Pinn today.

Test E- 500mg/week(Wednesday am/Saturday pm)

Did Ventro Glute injection. A little PIP but nothing crazy. Although like an idiot I forgot to aspirate, As I was nervous as hell. I'll be sure to do it next time.

 Unfortunately I cannot post Before pictures as I am a well known trainer in my area and my tattoos are very recognizable. I will be posting measurements/lifts/weight on a regular basis though.

5'8
172 this morning
Squat- 365x4
Deadlift- 485
Bench- 280

Been training consistently for about 7 years. I have always had a steady calorie intake above 3500 calories per day. My metabolism is extremely fast and have never been able to put on weight consistently. I have to eat around 3500-4000 just to maintain a bodyweight of 175. The highest weight I have hit was 190 but it was a chubby 190 (Diet was very clean and got up to about 4500-5000 calories per day). Measurements to come tonight a long with my PCT and AI protocol, and my precycle bloodwork


----------



## Seeker (Jul 17, 2013)

5000 calories at a weight of 190? Damn bro, I weigh 260 lbs and I don't eat 5000 calories a day. Close though lol.


----------



## losieloos (Jul 17, 2013)

Welcome to the dark side.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 17, 2013)

one more for the bad guys. -  "chael sonnen"


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 18, 2013)

You have officially became a man. Lol   Now shut up and go lift.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 18, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> You have officially became a man. Lol   Now shut up and go lift.



indeed a man's man lol


----------



## creekrat (Jul 18, 2013)

Welcome to the club brother


----------



## graniteman (Jul 18, 2013)

The worm has definitely turned for you brotha. welcome and have fun


----------



## Dtownry (Jul 18, 2013)

Good shit.  Now I want to see some videos of that squat and DL.  Big numbers for your weight.  

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 18, 2013)

Welcome to the Darkside brother.


----------



## NeoPT (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks guys! PIP is definitely intense right now, really really sore in my hip area. Used a 25g pin and it worked great, although my ventroglute area is very sensitive in general and very tight. 

The work out today was insane, obviously just super pumped about the cycle  Placebo tends to do crazy things for me.


----------



## NeoPT (Jul 18, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> Good shit.  Now I want to see some videos of that squat and DL.  Big numbers for your weight.
> 
> Let us know how it goes.



Yeah people tend to look at me like "wtf" lol Deadlift and squats have always been my main focus areas in training. Chest is definitely something I'd like to bring up though


----------



## Big Worm (Jul 18, 2013)

How do you feel about sport fucking? Other guys.


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 18, 2013)

welcome to the thug life...

its going to take a while till you get used to the pip. youll grow so much from this cycle bro youll never grow as much ever again in one cycle. 

and dont worry about not aspirating your first time. i cant even remmeber the last time i did and im still alive.


----------



## R1rider (Jul 18, 2013)

Welcome to the darkside bro

first pin is always the best, it gives you so much motivation to go and get swole


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 18, 2013)

Have a good ride man! I just came off of my first test ride  **tears  streaming**  We will all be here for you.


----------



## NeoPT (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks a lot for all the support guys! I woke up today and felt like I did the abductor machine for 30 minutes straight! Thinkin about doing delts next week.  Body temperature was super hot last night, could just be environmental. 

Alpha how was your results/progress during your first trip with test?


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 18, 2013)

NeoPT said:


> Alpha how was your results/progress during your first trip with test?



I have not started my clomid/nolva yet so my hopes is that I do not lose too much, but I did grow from 196 to 209.  I was looking to get to a stable 205, so I am very happy.  I am really thankful that I waited and researched and more importantly found the guys here for the guidance.  Prepping for round 2!!!


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 18, 2013)

You will find that diet and gym consistency will be equally if not more important than your gear.  So, get your diet right and don't miss workouts!

With that said get ready to want to bang everything in sight!


----------



## NeoPT (Jul 19, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> I have not started my clomid/nolva yet so my hopes is that I do not lose too much, but I did grow from 196 to 209.  I was looking to get to a stable 205, so I am very happy.  I am really thankful that I waited and researched and more importantly found the guys here for the guidance.  Prepping for round 2!!!



Nice man! Good for you! Did u take bf and measurements? 13 pounds sounds awesome


----------



## NeoPT (Jul 19, 2013)

Yeah transcend, definitely have my diet and workouts in check, i do that for a living  the banging girls par sounds torturous, as that has always been my achiles heel lol.

Btw PIP is brutal today, was at an amusement park and it was definitely hard to walk around :x


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 19, 2013)

NeoPT said:


> Yeah transcend, definitely have my diet and workouts in check, i do that for a living  the banging girls par sounds torturous, as that has always been my achiles heel lol.
> 
> Btw PIP is brutal today, was at an amusement park and it was definitely hard to walk around :x



with good gear there should be little to no pip


----------



## NeoPT (Jul 19, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> with good gear there should be little to no pip



Really? Even first pinn?


----------



## NeoPT (Jul 19, 2013)

My source is g2g. Some things I may try next time is warming the oil and massaging the area longer. Another sidenote, my stuff is slightly overdosed. Maybe that could add to the pip?


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 19, 2013)

NeoPT said:


> Nice man! Good for you! Did u take bf and measurements? 13 pounds sounds awesome



I don't have measurements, wish I would have but noticeably in mirror my quads, delts and arms grew.  I started the run at about 14.5-15%bf, during the run it went up as high as 18%, but I am sitting at 14% right now.


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 19, 2013)

NeoPT said:


> My source is g2g. Some things I may try next time is warming the oil and massaging the area longer. Another sidenote, my stuff is slightly overdosed. Maybe that could add to the pip?




Yeah man I had no pip with my run.  I would take a coffee mug and microwave water for about 1-2 minutes, then sit my vial in the water for 2-3minutes..........after that I made sure I was taking my good ole time drawing and injecting so Test was warm......


----------



## NeoPT (Jul 19, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> Yeah man I had no pip with my run.  I would take a coffee mug and microwave water for about 1-2 minutes, then sit my vial in the water for 2-3minutes..........after that I made sure I was taking my good ole time drawing and injecting so Test was warm......



Ok good to know- thanks for the tip brother. Now that i think about it- i rushed and pushed the oil as fast as possibly(too nervous lol). What injection sites did u prefer?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 20, 2013)

the way u inject has alot to do with pip as well.Its not really pip just u cutting up the muscle with the needle.When u get good at it if u still get pip its the gear


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jul 20, 2013)

Welcome to the family brother ... And that pain is just virgin muscle it will pass over time


----------



## NeoPT (Jul 20, 2013)

2nd pinn went smooth. I took my time this time, taking about 60 seconds to push. Although my hand was still a little shaky, and I can tell that is going to add to the soreness. Just gotta improve my technique. 

Workout split is
Monday- Shoulders
Tuesday- Quads
Wednesday- Back
Thursday- Chest
Friday- Hamstrings
Saturday- Arms/core

Workouts have been amazing, im super pumped. I've been pushing it really hard and am way more sore than usual. Diet is on point, eating untill I feel like throwing it up- 5 times a day.
Pip went away. Starting Aromasin 6mg/day on Wednesday(third pinn)


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 20, 2013)

pumps?  thats all mental from the rush of first pin.
youll see pumps soon  though. 

ps.  pumps go away when your off cycle.  its the mass gain you want not pumps.    pumps come and go like leaves on a tree


----------



## NeoPT (Jul 20, 2013)

I figured so, but I personally enjoy crazy pumps so it'll be a huge plus for me. And of course maintain lean body mass is my number priority, along with health and regaining my natural test back.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 20, 2013)

agreed
anabolics that give big pumps are dead give aways that your on gear if you blow up on your first set at the gym. people will wonder.  when I was in public gyms I wore sweaters cuz the pump was loud.  

just remember about pumps....its all just that.  a pump.  
youre on the right  track  though.

on eod shots I use left delt right delt left ass right ass.  
im not sold on ventro shots but I really want to give that a try

quads are a no dice.  I walk like the walking dead so I avoid that


----------



## NeoPT (Jul 20, 2013)

sparticus said:


> agreed
> anabolics that give big pumps are dead give aways that your on gear if you blow up on your first set at the gym. people will wonder.  when I was in public gyms I wore sweaters cuz the pump was loud.
> 
> just remember about pumps....its all just that.  a pump.
> ...



Good to know, thanks for the insight brother. Ventro has not been fun, combined with the fact that I dont have a steady hand, I'm definitely feeling them a lot. Im gonna do delts next pinn.  I hear glutes are a pain to reach and aspirate etc? Or do u find that its easy?


----------



## NeoPT (Jul 20, 2013)

Also, I've been wanting to try quads but 9/10 people tell me to avoid it as walking is a bitch. Seems like such a convenient site though =p


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 21, 2013)

some users can do quads and feel no pain.  it is very convenient but maybe ita cause  ive done it I do it sitting down causing the new to be angled.  ive done one while standing and I found it was less pain.  but with only being tested once I dont find the benefit because I just didnt like not being able to walk properly.   also once I had bad swealing by my knew like water settled.  went away after a day.(read its common to see it happen)  

as for glutes.  its not that difdicult.  youll learn to aspirate with one hand.  3 fingers doing the work.  same as when you try delts.  the opposite hand does the work.  what I do is I hold the syringe with index and middle finger by the fins of the syrince I then have my thumb on the base of the plunger and "flick" up to aspirate.

if your interested ill take a photo of the hand and needle and upload it for you tonight.


----------



## NeoPT (Jul 21, 2013)

sparticus said:


> some users can do quads and feel no pain.  it is very convenient but maybe ita cause  ive done it I do it sitting down causing the new to be angled.  ive done one while standing and I found it was less pain.  but with only being tested once I dont find the benefit because I just didnt like not being able to walk properly.   also once I had bad swealing by my knew like water settled.  went away after a day.(read its common to see it happen)
> 
> as for glutes.  its not that difdicult.  youll learn to aspirate with one hand.  3 fingers doing the work.  same as when you try delts.  the opposite hand does the work.  what I do is I hold the syringe with index and middle finger by the fins of the syrince I then have my thumb on the base of the plunger and "flick" up to aspirate.
> 
> if your interested ill take a photo of the hand and needle and upload it for you tonight.



Yeah thatd be great if i can see your pic- as i'm planning to do delts next week. Quads sounds terrible, ill do it once during the cycle just to see though lol


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 22, 2013)

NeoPT said:


> Ok good to know- thanks for the tip brother. Now that i think about it- i rushed and pushed the oil as fast as possibly(too nervous lol). What injection sites did u prefer?



I only have done Quads......................I want to hit the delts next run though.  Quads, although scary at first for me, was easy as shit to do....


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 22, 2013)

mistake.
its thumb and middle finger on plastic fins of syringe. and with index you aspirate.

ill see about fotos later.


----------



## TheExperiment (Jul 23, 2013)

Just like others before me have said, welcome to the darkside bro (guns n roses-welcome to the jungle music insert here)!

I still remember my first pin by myself. Loaded up 2ml of a Test E/Deca blend and sat there looking at the 25g 1inch needle thinking "this fucker is bigger than I thought it was". However, I drew my little injection mark/outline on my quad and slowly pushed the needle in. Didn't hurt as bad as I would have imagined but stung a little do to the fact that I had my leg bent and tight instead of relaxed. Ever since that day, I never looked back and neither will you!


----------



## NeoPT (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks a lot brother! lol 





TheExperiment said:


> Just like others before me have said, welcome to the darkside bro (guns n roses-welcome to the jungle music insert here)!
> 
> I still remember my first pin by myself. Loaded up 2ml of a Test E/Deca blend and sat there looking at the 25g 1inch needle thinking "this fucker is bigger than I thought it was". However, I drew my little injection mark/outline on my quad and slowly pushed the needle in. Didn't hurt as bad as I would have imagined but stung a little do to the fact that I had my leg bent and tight instead of relaxed. Ever since that day, I never looked back and neither will you!


----------



## NeoPT (Jul 23, 2013)

Noticed slightly puffy nipples today (very minute) So I'm going to start Aromasin a day early- at 6.25mg/day.

Maybe throw in Nolva for a couple days right now as well? Edit: NVM, im just gonna run the Aromasin and see if it subsides, as it is very very minimal(Im a hypochondriac lol)

Pip is starting to subside, Delts tomorrow! Weight is up 2 pounds, strength is good, placebo or not, Its all good =)


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 23, 2013)

placebo for sure.

 there's  methods/tips to  prevent pip on here....ex warming up vial. plunge slow seem to work


----------



## NeoPT (Jul 24, 2013)

3rd pinn today, and officially one week in!  But it didn't go smoothly, I cannot keep my hand steady enough, I so I will have to work on that more. That and my shoulder twitched mid pinn! Hurt like a bitch. My shoulder is already achey. Got back today fortunately, Hoping chest day will be ok.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 24, 2013)

NeoPT said:


> 3rd pinn today, and officially one week in!  But it didn't go smoothly, I cannot keep my hand steady enough, I so I will have to work on that more. That and my shoulder twitched mid pinn! Hurt like a bitch. My shoulder is already achey. Got back today fortunately, Hoping chest day will be ok.



try to relax yourself when u pin..I know its hard the first few times..by week 5 u will be a pro at pinning


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 25, 2013)

not  hijack...but I just pinned my delt and ive pinned many .  but theres times you will puncture the outer skin. and once you reach the muscle it will be difficult and painfull to push deep into the muscle once u start,  you cant obviously pull out and start over......now imagine the pain I just said.  and ill add this to it.  when you first puncture the skin,  you go through previous needle scar tissue FUCK thats painfull all while hoping this time you dont get tren cough 


not trying to scare you....my delt hurts right now. im going to cry in joy for not getting tren cough but be carefull with scar tissue


----------



## NeoPT (Jul 25, 2013)

That sounds brutal Sparticus lol. Im not familiar with the tren cough though, tren seems to have a lot of unwanted sides huh? 

As of tonight, it is hard to raise my hand all the way up :-0


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 25, 2013)

and many gains.....my gains outweigh the sides I barely get.  last night I woke up in a swamp of sweat.  scales going down and I feel tight everywhere.


I love tren too much....


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 25, 2013)

ps,  get an ice pack at walgreens.  comes with a velcro strap I used it on my quads when I was In pain.
ice that delt.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 25, 2013)

thinking about it....actually I warmed my pin site.  I got the ice hot gell pad with a velcro strap.   and when I k.ew I was gona feel discomfort I grabbed the ice pack put it in the microwave and strapped it on.
worked well for me when I  started years ago.


----------



## NeoPT (Jul 26, 2013)

sparticus said:


> thinking about it....actually I warmed my pin site.  I got the ice hot gell pad with a velcro strap.   and when I k.ew I was gona feel discomfort I grabbed the ice pack put it in the microwave and strapped it on.
> worked well for me when I  started years ago.



Yeah I imagine the warmth would help the discomfort. My workouts+ hot showers have definitely helped losen up the muscle and ease the pain somewhat.


----------



## NeoPT (Jul 26, 2013)

Noticed slightly puffy nipples yesterday and today (Girlfriend noticed as well). Did 12.5mg of Aromasin today. Nolva at 20 mg yesterday and today.

I think I should have started Aromasin slightly early. I know the Enanthate chain is long, but maybe my body was able to assimilate and recieve some of the test already. 

Observation: Start Ai 5 days after first pinn with Enanthate instead of 7. 

Weigh in tonight- 177.8, highest night weighin in past 2 months was 175. So gained a few pounds, probably a lot of water along with a major increase of Calories (high carbs/fat). Have not been over 3 hours with out a meal since the start of my(or our) journey.

Chest workout was the best. PIP in Shoulder did not interfere with the workout in the slightest. Despite my shakey hand inducing even more pip, I'm definitely favoring delt pinns.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 26, 2013)

nice  update.  looks  like  this log will  be a good  one.
 delts  are  my  fav  for  sure.  
 does  your gf  know  about  your  cycle atm? 
it's  easy to  consume  more  food  on  cycle...  I  get  hungry  every  two hrs.

 another tip.   have  shirts one  size  larger  for "on  cycle"   those pumps  can  give  you  away.  over  time  you will fill up  your  current  size.

 train  harder.  push  yourself,   stay  safe


----------



## NeoPT (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks bro! Delts seem awesome! Will do quads next week for experimentation.

My gf does know, but isnt supportive as i can have a short temper sometimes. Will be smoking weed as well, it keeps me relaxed and offers a lot for me personally(to new members- no im not advising weed for aggression or anger on cycle, i think that should be dealt with on a mental level which im definitely doing as well). I love lifting blown, gives me a lot more focus to boot.

As far as shirts, i train in tanktops because i sweat a lot(especiallly now on test). People are totally oblivious lol and the ones that arent.. Are all close friends of mine 

On the other hand, i dont wanna blow up and appear too obvious, ppl watch me constantly as i am a trainer :-?. I may take your advice sparticus


----------



## NeoPT (Jul 26, 2013)

Puffiness in the nipple area has subsided. Will run Nolva tomorrow just to be safe and continue with 6.25/day sin. 

Sweating has definitely increased, and pumps seem to last a tad longer post workout. Workouts have been awesome. 

Strength has already increased, I did chest last night, 90's for 6 was my max on incline db bench, I pre exhausted with flies and then went to bb bench... Finally going to to incline db and did the 90's for 6! So I'm definitely able to squeeze in more volume now.

 Pip has subsided already from the shoulder pinn, Shoulders have been the most convenient/painless area by far for me =)


----------



## NeoPT (Jul 27, 2013)

4th pinn today went smooth as hell. I think my body is finally starting to adapt to pinning the oil, Definitely loving the shoulder area for that purpose. Workout volume is slowly increasing.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 27, 2013)

NeoPT said:


> 4th pinn today went smooth as hell. I think my body is finally starting to adapt to pinning the oil, Definitely loving the shoulder area for that purpose. Workout volume is slowly increasing.



thats it the hard part is over..now the pinning will go smooth


----------



## Bigwhite (Jul 27, 2013)

Welcome....


----------



## NeoPT (Jul 29, 2013)

Blood work from pre cycle


Test399 
LH 4.6
FSH 1.6 
Estro 25.0 


The test was very low (I was in a very stressful situation which caused insomnia and probably insanely high cortisol) Which I'm assuming is why my test was so low. I got the blood panel during this situation unfortunately, so post cycle I'm hoping to be much higher than pre when its all said and done.

Will be doing a mid cycle panel in 3-4 weeks to make sure my estrogen is being controlled(Among other things).

Sidenote:
-Today is day 12.
-Morning weigh in (After peeing and Before drinking water/eating)- 174. My highest empty weight like this has been about 170-171. Body is looking hard, no bloating or anything. 
-Aggression definitely seems to be increasing, especially during driving. Unfortunately I am naturally aggressive at times and have "road" rage frequently. Libido is fucking ridiculous, I find myself fantasizing about the insanely hot females at my gym. It's been rough to say the least. 7's were my lower standard, no 5's i would certainly consider. Find myself getting wood just driving around.. So.. so far, Libido and my love for females has been the biggest hurdle thus far lol. Good problems to have and will be sure to meditate and keep those things in check lol whatever I gotta do.


----------



## NeoPT (Jul 31, 2013)

5th pinn today in right quad, went smoothly. Strength is definitely increasing at a much faster rate. Volume is much higher, im doing 1-2 extra exercises at 3-4 sets per exercise. 

Libido is through the roof, if I dont get some or beat off at least once per day I can't even focus lol. So far so good.

Still running sin at 6.25/day as well as Garlic tablets, fish oil, multi and a joint supplement(theres not much date supporting joint supps but I feel like they make a small difference for me)


Addition: Now that I reflect, quads felt like the hardest muscle to push the pinn into. I also have a small amount of blood just under the skin. I will most likely avoid quads in the future.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 31, 2013)

joints?  ever try or heard of turmeric curcumin?   heard thats great for joints....


----------



## NeoPT (Jul 31, 2013)

sparticus said:


> joints?  ever try or heard of turmeric curcumin?   heard thats great for joints....



Interesting, I just did some research on that, it seems as if it has some decent Anti-inflammatory properties. 

Turmeric can cause increased bleeding and can get in the way of things that decrease clotting. I wonder if that would increase bleeding while pinning? Might be something to try out, thanks for the tip Sparticus! 

Typically my joints are in good shape, I just like glucosamine/chondroitin supps during really heavy training as a preventative measure(especially when I'm squatting and deadlifting for doubles or triples).


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 31, 2013)

bro good log. very interesting so far you got a way with detail  A few observations . When you pinned VG be careful there I get no pip really at all but if I miss alittle left or right VG I get horrible pip so just take your time in that spot. First time a buddy did it for me I had 0 pip first time I tried I must have missed b/c I was in horrible pain . 

Also I just want you to know that you only have a short temper b/c of you nothing else. This cycle will give you a chance to prove that you are in total control of yourself. All test will do is intensify you if anything, meaning you will have increased focus and control . Use your emotions to your advantage and take that stigma off you and gear . Become a thermostat , not a thermometer, meaning a thermostat does not change with the environment it controls it. A thermometer can be controlled by what's going on around it. Be in control be strong mentally and physically 

good luck


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 1, 2013)

im stealing that thermometer line....


----------



## NeoPT (Aug 1, 2013)

Very useful info Grizz! Thank you, im definitely tryin to become more of a thermostats forsure. I know test doesnt automatically make u aggro or anything. I have always battled anger/temper issues. It is very high on my list of priorities. Thanks for your input brother 
Oh and i hit the actual ventroglute site, i think i just had severe pip because of unsteady hands and what not.





grizzldsealpoacher said:


> bro good log. very interesting so far you got a way with detail  A few observations . When you pinned VG be careful there I get no pip really at all but if I miss alittle left or right VG I get horrible pip so just take your time in that spot. First time a buddy did it for me I had 0 pip first time I tried I must have missed b/c I was in horrible pain .
> 
> Also I just want you to know that you only have a short temper b/c of you nothing else. This cycle will give you a chance to prove that you are in total control of yourself. All test will do is intensify you if anything, meaning you will have increased focus and control . Use your emotions to your advantage and take that stigma off you and gear . Become a thermostat , not a thermometer, meaning a thermostat does not change with the environment it controls it. A thermometer can be controlled by what's going on around it. Be in control be strong mentally and physically
> 
> good luck


----------



## NeoPT (Aug 1, 2013)

Pip was brutal this morning. My entire vastus lateralis was stiff and it was painful to bend my legs all the way. As the day progresses they are getting much more lose. That said, fuck quads- I will not be pinning them again in the near future lol.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 2, 2013)

NeoPT said:


> Pip was brutal this morning. My entire vastus lateralis was stiff and it was painful to bend my legs all the way. As the day progresses they are getting much more lose. That said, fuck quads- I will not be pinning them again in the near future lol.



gear should be painless if its made right..What lab are u using,u can pm if u want


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 2, 2013)

my first cycle i used a shit lab and i had major pip for 12 weeks.Following cycle i used a great lab and i got zero pip


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Aug 2, 2013)

sparticus said:


> im stealing that thermometer line....



All yours brother as far as I know its actually my cousins.. but he may have taken it from somewhere. But hey iron sharpens iron;-) we like that one too


----------



## creekrat (Aug 2, 2013)

What bb said. Either it's the gear or it's tge technique

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NeoPT (Aug 2, 2013)

Good to know. I feel like my technique is pretty spot on at this point. Will finish the cycle and search for a new lab in the future. 





creekrat said:


> What bb said. Either it's the gear or it's tge technique
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NeoPT (Aug 3, 2013)

Did left ventro again today and it was very strange because I didn't feel a single thing. In the previous injections, it was a new site and I felt kind of tingly and there was a sense of heaviness for about 5 minutes. This time, there was no feeling at all and I still cant even tell I pinned today. So... I think my sites are starting to get adjusted to the oil now. Will be able to tell tonight, as the pip has been setting in around 6-8 hours later. Fingers crossed.

That said, the pumps are ridiculous right now. Doing arms, it was hard to even get a full stretch and contraction I was so pumped. Forearms were ridiculous and vascularity is up. I respond really well to volume, so i've been doing extra super sets and drop sets, and overall just more work. 

Have already gotten multiple comments on how I look broader/thicker. I've already primed everyone, saying I am beginning a "bulk" lol. Everything is going very smoothly, and I am still doing 6.25mg sin/day. Weight is pretty much dependent on what my diet is like that day, I had a cheat day yesterday and got up to about 179.5. I respond really well to those days 

Addition: no pip evident tonight.


----------



## TheExperiment (Aug 4, 2013)

If you'd like brother, just pm one of us and the respected mods/members if you got a question about a lab. Some lab operators do not even test their gear to see how the PIP and other factors are. 

If possible, you may be able to buy some sterile gso/cso/EO from certain research sites or certain labs and use the extra oil to help cut and help with the PIP.  PIP is expected in some compounds and in some areas of the bodies where we inject, however it sounds like you've been unlucky with the PIP. 

Keep us updated and get some labs done at the end. I am interested in comparing them to your pre-cycle lab results. Also word of advice: massage the areas you inject throughout the week. This will help with scar tissue. I prefer rolling the injection places with a lacrosse ball.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 4, 2013)

TheExperiment said:


> . I prefer rolling the injection places with a lacrosse ball.



 you sound like pob....  fucking lacrosse ball


----------



## Seeker (Aug 4, 2013)

Bro I can feel your enthusiasm and excitement. Sounds like you're killing it at the gym! Just keep those meals going because that's the difference right there.


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 4, 2013)

Glad everythings goin good

Just remember to be patient

Even with gear it takes years to pack a lot of lean muscle

Keep it up!


----------



## NeoPT (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks for stoppin by! And you know what, I have very little, if any pip now. The first rotation on muscles were tough, but I don't feel much now, second time around.

I'll have midcycle labs up in a couple weeks. That Lacrosse ball massage sounds gnarly lol. I'll start some manual massages. Thanks for the insight brother 


TheExperiment said:


> If you'd like brother, just pm one of us and the respected mods/members if you got a question about a lab. Some lab operators do not even test their gear to see how the PIP and other factors are.
> 
> If possible, you may be able to buy some sterile gso/cso/EO from certain research sites or certain labs and use the extra oil to help cut and help with the PIP.  PIP is expected in some compounds and in some areas of the bodies where we inject, however it sounds like you've been unlucky with the PIP.
> 
> Keep us updated and get some labs done at the end. I am interested in comparing them to your pre-cycle lab results. Also word of advice: massage the areas you inject throughout the week. This will help with scar tissue. I prefer rolling the injection places with a lacrosse ball.



Thanks man! Yeah shits getting crazy, been training really heavy and intense. Will definitely be eating a lot of calories!





Seeker said:


> Bro I can feel your enthusiasm and excitement. Sounds like you're killing it at the gym! Just keep those meals going because that's the difference right there.



I'm gonna pass on the lacrosse ball lol I have some pretty intense foam rollers instead.





sparticus said:


> you sound like pob....  fucking lacrosse ball



Thanks Hulk! Patience is a virtue, workin on it! haha 


hulksmash said:


> Glad everythings goin good
> 
> Just remember to be patient
> 
> ...


----------



## NeoPT (Aug 4, 2013)

Pip is very minimal today. Excited to say, I'm barely sore! =) Hanging around 177-179 now. Hoping to break 180 in the next 3 days. Strength is pretty high. Deadlifted 4 plates easy this week, Will be attempting 5 plates(495) in the next few weeks.


----------



## NeoPT (Aug 7, 2013)

7th pinn today- decided to pull the trigger on the left quad. If my theory holds, the site just needs to get broken in a few times to get used to the procedure. My left ventro definitely felt a lot better pip wise. Anyways i expect my quad to be ridiculously sore tomorrow, oh well. Quads are by far the most steady/easy procedure, so I definitely want to make them a frequent site.

Hitting 180 lbs at night now, which was my first small goal during this cycle.  morning weight is around 176(+4/5 lbs). Skin seems to be a bit more oily, or so my girlfriend says. Having wood almost all day, its pretty ridiculous right now, as my libido is hard to deal with as it is lol. Hoping to hit 185 in the next 3 weeks now. In the past, ive been able to hit 185 lbs but a lot of ot was bodyfat. My body just didnt want to go above 180(ecto problems). But i forced down the food, hit 185 but lost all ab visibility in the process. now chemically enhanced, hoping to break 190 with abs. as of now, Abs are still very visible. Srength is increasing at a pretty fast rate, but then again a lot of that has to do with the huge amount of calories i am taking as well. 

Will take mid cycle measurements soon and post the changes 


***Supps I've added
-Saw Palmetto complex for its reported role in prostate health (Saw Palmetto is at 160mg/twice a day).
- CoQ-10 75mg/1x day- For its reported help with heart health and lowering blood pressure. 

Thought these would be two very helpful supplements as a preventative measure to combat any prostate enlargement and blood pressure issues that could arise.


----------



## powermaster (Aug 8, 2013)

How long you been on the CoQ-10? I thought i seen this on TV but not possitive.


----------



## NeoPT (Aug 8, 2013)

powermaster said:


> How long you been on the CoQ-10? I thought i seen this on TV but not possitive.



About 2 days. Its a powerful antioxidant that seems to offer a lot of benefits. Something to look into, it is a little pricey though.


----------



## NeoPT (Aug 10, 2013)

Okay! Roughly One month in. Couple changes to note, mostly good things. Also, Got [size=+2]MEASUREMENTS![/size] Unfortunately the measurements were from a few months back, but I was roughly the same size pre cycle and the changes thus far are pretty drastic.


Today
Arms- 15.6(+.35")
Shoulders- 48(+1.24")
Chest- 40.5(+2"!)
Waist- 33(-1"!!)
Thigh- 24.25(+.25")
Calves- 14.9(+.4")

Last measurements were taken end of april- So 3 months natural plus 1 month on cycle. Pretty big changes imo, I should have taken measurements directly pre cycle but like I said, I was the same weight/strength and roughly the same size. Regardless if a lot of my progress was done natural, I'm excited about the measurements. It feels good to have hard work pay off. The biggest changed have definitely come to my shoulders/chest, which were my lagging areas. So I'm definitely gaining muscle and losing body fat quickly, one inch off the waist is pretty drastic as well. STOKED!

Weight tonight was 180. Strength has gone up, aggression seems to be up a tad as well. Skin has cleared up a great deal, I find that taking two showers per day has helped with some of the oily skin. Libido is through the fuckin roof! I want to fuck everything, I have an annoying hard on for at least an hour upon waking, its ridiculous. I know this seems trivial, but the girls that were 5's, are now 7's and so on. Not to be shallow, just saying that everything is fuckable now and its definitely a struggle to stay focused lol. If I ever skip a day without sex/masturbation, its brutal! Soo yeah, just gotta maintain haha.

Anyways other than that PIP was minimal for left quad. Quads and Delts are my favorites as of now. Oh and unfortunately I wasted 3 shots, finished my first vial already. I just overdrew and made a lot of mistakes in the beginning. Hopefully i can do all 24...  All is well in test land


----------



## NeoPT (Aug 17, 2013)

Hey Guys!

QUick update, about 5 weeks into the cycle. Strength is higher than its ever been. All numbers/lifts are up and I seem to have added a decent amount of muscle while staying the same or possibly losing a tad bit of bodyfat. Getting a lot of steroid comments, "Whoa you're a cheater! haha" or "wow I need to get some of what you're taking" etc. Fucking annoying, and I constantly have to talk about my new diet/consistency to gym goers ect. Comes with the territory though lol. Have no idea how pros deal with the scrutiny and comments about gear... Can't even imagine. 

Unfortunately, I started to get painful/sensitive nips 2 days ago and made a pretty huge observation. The Aromasin clumps at the bottom. For the first 10 days or so I was drawing from the vial with out shaking, and probably getting a super concentrated dose, not the typical 6.25mg. I even started to get achey joints/lethargy. So I skipped a day here and there. Returned to ED dosing. A week went by and everything was back to normal. Today... I looked closely at the bottle in the light... And the solution was far less concentrated! It was far less colored and there wasnt much powder at the bottom. I compared this bottle to a new bottle of Aromasin and noticed that the new bottle had a lot more powder at the bottom and when shaken was a completely different color! The new bottle was surprisingly darker/more concentrated.  It was like a completely different compound, leading me to believe that the lack of shaking caused me to overdose in the beginning and get far more solution, leaving more solvent in the future. 

Lesson learned. I have tossed the old bottle. Started the new bottle and will be more tedious about shaking it. Also currently doing 40mg ed Nolva in the mean time. Also, I had a very very small raised area (even before the cycle) which was barely noticeable. After spending way too much time analyzing my nipples, I realized that area was a very small lump, probably half the size of a pea. The lump had gotten a tad bigger it seemed. Probably a pre-pubescent lump from long ago. Anyways, just got some Letro-and may dose that at .625 ed for a few days to clear up the rest of the puffiness and hopefully shrink the preexisting lump. From what i've read, letro will do nothing for a lump that has been there for so long, so I dont have any high hopes. No biggie, as I would never have noticed it had I not cycled and examined my nipples a million times lol.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 17, 2013)

always shake liquid orals lol !


----------



## NeoPT (Aug 17, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> always shake liquid orals lol !



Thats what she said lol


----------



## NeoPT (Aug 26, 2013)

Okay bros! Lots to update here

Blood work came in, Test is >1500, estrogen is 42. HDL is 26(LOW).

Everything else checked back normal. Obviously the AI is doing its job at 6.25/ed. I have started doing 12.5 2x/week just to keep estro a tad lower. Weight is around 185 right now, the strength is through the roof and i've definitely put on a lot of muscle. Pumps are ridiculous! lower back pumps have been excruciating as well as shoulder pumps. Taurine seems to alleviate some of this yes? If anyone can confirm that would be much appreciated.

I've also started a ghrp ghrh regimen.
ghrp6- 100mcg 3x/day
mod grf(1-29)- 100 mcg 3x/day

It will be harder to differentiate my recovery now but I wanted to start the peptides early to see if if I can maintain a much higher natural bodyweight when all is said and done Hoping to be above 180 4 months from now at a low bopdyfat. Also, I've split up doses on test and it helped TREMENDOUSLY. so saturday for instance, ill do half cc in 2 bodyparts. Wow what a huge difference, I think my body just had a hard time taking in 1cc in one site. Anyways everything is going smooth, will be trying to make changes in order to raise my HDL. I will try to take in a higher percentage of complex carbs, will be throwing in more flax/hemp seeds and olive oil and will start niacin around 500mg/day. Go hard or go home!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 26, 2013)

Maintain?

Wish you had. Osta to test during pct. Worked well for me


----------



## NeoPT (Aug 27, 2013)

sparticus said:


> Maintain?
> 
> Wish you had. Osta to test during pct. Worked well for me



Osta? Im unfamiliar with that, I'll have to look that up later.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 27, 2013)

Gr helped me out.


----------



## NeoPT (Aug 28, 2013)

Wow, Very interesting. SARMs seem to be the future. Almost sounds too good to be true..


----------

